# Not for sale at any price.



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

TWO's thread about which gun you'd want if you had only one got me thinking about a question I saw asked on another forum.

Do you have any guns that just aren't for sale at any price?

For me it would be the Remington 1100, 12 gauge, and the S&W Model 10-6 that my dad gave me. Only a life and death situation in my family requiring the money could ever force me to sell these two. Otherwise they just aren't for sale at any price.

My other guns aren't for sale, but they could be bought, if you know what I mean.

So, do you have any that you just wouldn't part with no matter what?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I used to think like that but I have just sold a knife I held dear for an insane amount of money tome... I will use it to pay some stuff off. I still have the memmories and the history. As I get older I am less and less tied to items. No one can take the memmories from me and I am in all reality tired of dragging stuff around just because. If I like it/use it yes I would keep it but if the only thing it does is sit- its available although not for cheap


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah, as I get older I'm thinking more and more along those lines myself. 

I really have very few things that I would have a hard time parting with. Those two guns are in great condition, but are not NIB. They're not particularly collectible, so there's no real value on them to anyone but me. I've never been one to do a lot gun trading anyway. Once I get one I usually hold on to it. Any of my other guns could be bought if the price was right, though.

The only other thing we have that we'd really hate to part with is a pie safe that my wife's great-great-grandfather built around 1895. Her grandmother gave it to her a few years back, and I restored it for her a couple of years ago. Most everything else we have is just "stuff" that wouldn't bother me in the least to let it go.


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm kinda divided. On the one hand, I *don't* sell firearms. Sorta like land and books: buy, never sell.

On the other hand, firearms are tools. . .and if I could buy more *and* better tools by selling one, I'd sell. 

All that assumes there aren't some sort of legal issues. . .like another so-called "assault" weapon ban.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I still have the first BB gun I ever shot- from 46 years ago.

alan


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

Back in the early 90's, when I was still logging. We had a real early breakup, middle of january, followed by a wet spring. Didn't get back into full swing untill after the 4th of july. Needless to say, things got pretty tight. Sold the burris 3X9 off my model 70, 300 win. mag. Figuring I'd replace it when times got better. Well, next breakup was nearly a repeat of the year before. Sold the rifle for half what it was worth to a guy that promised to sell it back when things picked up. Ever heard that before. You guessed it, looked 'im up a year & a half later with cash in hand, "Oh, sorry, I already sold it". Yeah, thanks pal. Haven't had to sell any since & Good Lord willin' & the river don't rise I won't never have to.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I would never sell the guns my Father gave me, or the ones DH gave me.
The rest of my toys would go for the right price, but I would replace them with another firearm.
Being a dealer is hard sometimes because I always want to keep all the really cool guns. It's like being a kid in a candy store sometimes.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

galump said:


> I still have the first BB gun I ever shot- from 46 years ago.
> 
> alan


I have my Daisey 99 in with the real ones...  from 36 years back... I m even thinkin of rebuilding her...


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have every gun ever given to me, and I treat them as something that cannot be sold, no matter how bad it gets. The ones I have bought over the years are easy come, easy go.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

To me, guns are tools and any I have had can be sold or replaced if the price is right. As I explained to a friend - there is the "perfect" tool for the job and there is the "best" tool for the job. The "perfect" tool is almost always expensive and hard, if not impossible, to find or build. The "best" tool gives the right amount of bang for the right number of bucks. I think that statement applies to guns too.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

The 16 gage shotgun grandmaw shot the burgler with.
I get sentimental just thanking about it.


----------



## Kevin and Laura (Jun 23, 2002)

Family heirloom arms are not for sale. But about 1970 we donated three to the state capital for an early settler display they were putting together. Then bout 1985 the state gave them back citing the display wasn't desireable anymore. 

As for my own personal guns...I have been asked to leave this one or that one to so & so or cousin such & such...that will likely be done and then they will become family heirlooms I rekon. I have a couple that I will never part with like my 39a, I swear I could hit bout anything in front of the sights...just love that rifle. 

Other than those factors....yep, I buy, sell & trade around when ever I get the itch.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

I have 2. One is an old 12 ga single barrel shot gun that my great grand father found when he was 12 years old and never found its owner. He died in 1964 at the age of 95 so there is no telling how old it is. The only marking on it is Allen Hardware some where in Pa. The other 1 is an old Jap rifle that the army gave my dad after an officer marched his men into the camp my dad was a cook in and handed his weapon over to my dad who was an unarmed cook. So those 2 pieces will go to my kids someday to be handed on down. Sam


----------



## houndDogger (Mar 2, 2008)

I will NEVER sell most of my guns since they are my Grandpa's collection and my Dad's collection. The ones I have bought over the years could go for the right price, and by right price I mean about 10 times what they would be worth. I just don't like to get rid of guns. But...there is one gun in particular that holds a real special connection to me. It is an old Crescent/Davis brand single shot .410. A couple years ago I looked up the value and IF it was NIB it would be worth around $100, so the monetary value isn't there even if I was willing to sell it. The special connection is the fact that my Grandpa shot his first duck with it when he was 10 on the North Platte River in Nebraska. When I decided to be a hunter, my Grandpa let me use it and I took my first pheasant with it when I was 12. I still love to bring her out of the closet now and then and remove a few pigeons from the barn, or slowly open a window and get rid of a pesky Flicker that wants to make a nest in my house. Sure is a fun little gun. It passed to my Dad and then to me, and it will be passed to my kids someday if I ever have any. It's the first shotgun I ever shot and I sure learned to aim well when using a single .410. My kids will learn on it as well.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a Remington nylon 66 that my dad gave me many many years ago. I know it is not worth much $$ wise but to me it is priceless and will be passed down to my kids or grand kids.
He also gave me a Savage 300 and a old Stevens 12G pump they also will never be sold.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I haven't seen a Remington Nylon 66 .22LR, in a ***** age!!!!

I have a Squires-Bingham Model M-16 in .22LR (looks like a M-16 with a wooden stock and removable 15 round magazines) that I got from my dad in 1976. My Winchester Model 1200 in 12 gauge, and my M-1 Garand that were handed down to me from family members...


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

radiofish said:


> I haven't seen a Remington Nylon 66 .22LR, in a ***** age!!!!



I see quite a few of them on www.gunbroker.com. I like those rifles, and keep thinking I might get one. Money always seems to need to go somewhere else first, though.


----------



## garfish (Feb 21, 2007)

The pre-62 Model 70 Winchester in .257 Roberts I inherited from my Father.


----------

